# Switching To Pellets.



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Alright here is my situation.... got my ruby red spilo for AS about.... 2 wks ago. When I got him he was put into a tank with about..... 20 guppies. He has now depleted his guppie source. And i have Hikari gold pellets... my question is, I have been dropping a few pellets a day... everyone says they will not starve themselves but I have never seen him eat a pellet. they may just be dissipating and going into the filter.... should Ijust keep up with the pellets?? or starve him awhile then drop them in?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well you went wrong with giving him 20 guppies IMO so he is probably use to them which will make this a lil harder, try feeding tilapia and shrimp, then STOP for one week then feed pellet


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Try a few sinking pellets everyday and nothing else for a couple weeks, if he doesnt take to them by then then go ahead and feed some shrimp or tilapia pieces.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

well he was already used to feeders... coming from AS so i just figured it would make his transition smoother if he had a few feeders to chase after like what hes used to. why sinking pellets???


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

another thing i am really worried about not feeding him cause he is so young... only about 2"..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hee will be fine, like i saidi would start feeding him tilapia or shrimp then STOP for one or two weeks then feed either floating r sinking pellets


----------

